# New Books



## ReformedChristian (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I got a few new books for Christmas and I wanted to see what others thought to get an overview before I read.

The Making of an Atheist- James S. Spiegel

The Gospel and the Greeks- Ronald H. Nash

Evidence for God- Dembski/Licona

The Word of God and Man- Ronald H. Nash

George Washington Sacred Fire- Peter Lillback


----------



## Leslie (Dec 26, 2010)

Anything by Dembski is bound to be good.


----------

